

Physicists Solve the Mystery of Interleaved Phone Books - wolfgke
http://www.technologyreview.com/view/540621/physicists-solve-the-mystery-of-interleaved-phone-books/

======
drdeca
I'm kinda of surprised that this hadn't already been shown/confirmed/etc. ?

